# Kavid's Rodent Rescue Cage Review



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

So here at Kavid's Rodent Rescue we have lots of different cages, usually anything we can come across cheaply. We decided to go ahead and post reviews of the three rat cages we're using currently, since we have tried so many and know our personal pros and cons for each. Hope it's helpful!

First the BEAST! It is a slightly modified HQ Breeder Quadruple Stack Cage (USD $330), currently home to 8 rats 1-3 yrs old. It's dividable into 4 sections and has 4 medium-sized doors for access into the cage. It has to be slightly modified for rats because of various slots they can escape through (it was intended for birds). Each section has a removable pan which make cleaning a snap. It's very tall and has space underneath for storage, as well as casters to move around. All and all its easily our favorite cage.








http://www.mybirdcage.com/quadruple_stack_cage.html

Second cage is the Ferret Nation 141 (USD $140). This cage is currently home to 3 HUGE FAT BUTT rats ranging in age from 2 to 3 years. It has lots of space, great for multiple rats, great design and build quality. The problem I have with this cage however is that the entire front opens up, which does make cleaning a breeze, but it's such a pain when 6 untrained rats (recent rescues) rush the doors. Our cage is missing the legs as well so there is no underneath storage. I would be in love with the cage if it had just one small access panel. All and all great cage, but not my favorite.








http://www.ferret.com/item/ferret-nation-habitat-model-141/630303/

Third cage is our Super Pet "My First Home Rat Cage" (USD $70), currently home to 3 baby rats around 2 1/2 months old. Decent design, love the large base tub which keeps rogue poops in the cage, not on my floor. I reinforced it with zip-ties just for a little extra sturdiness and peace of mind. Levels are a little difficult to move, but all similar cages have the same issue. Really like the food bowl holes built into the levels. All in all great cage for the money!








http://www.superpetusa.com/product-list/my-first-home-for-critters.htm

Fourth cage not currently in use is the All Living Things Small Animal Cage (USD $30). This cage is a very basic cage great for younger rats or for quarantine, found it a little small for larger rat, lacking in both length and height. I also reinforced this cage with zip-ties for fear of accidental collapse. The base pan is too small for my taste and sends rogue poops all over the place. For what it is a great cage as a back up or quarantine, not really for larger rats for long term usage.








http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3057120&lmdn=Product+Type


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm, I have the Superpets my first home for critters, and I do like it. It houses 2 males but they are being upgraded to a martin soon. But I got it on sale for $30 USD. I think it's a pain to clean, but worth the money.
I also have the smaller All living things cage. i got it because it was very cheap, I will be adopting 2 mice soon, and its bigger then most 'mouse' cages on the market.
Your modified bird cages are very cool! 
And your idea to use zipties seemed like a good idea, I put them on my bunny and hamster and rat cages, and now they all just feel sturdier. 

In all your cages are all very nice :3


----------



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

kiko said:


> Hmm, I have the Superpets my first home for critters, and I do like it. It houses 2 males but they are being upgraded to a martin soon. But I got it on sale for $30 USD. I think it's a pain to clean, but worth the money.
> I also have the smaller All living things cage. i got it because it was very cheap, I will be adopting 2 mice soon, and its bigger then most 'mouse' cages on the market.
> Your modified bird cages are very cool!
> And your idea to use zipties seemed like a good idea, I put them on my bunny and hamster and rat cages, and now they all just feel sturdier.
> ...


Fortunately the the SuperPets and The Ferret Nation were given to us in a rescue, and the bird cage we got for $50 on craigslist...and personally I think the bird cage is WAYYYYY better for rats then the Ferret Nation or Critter Nation...JMO


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you had the full double FN you would like it a lot better  Its only because its on the floor...when the wheels and storage space are included the rats do not escape. And usually the rats all run for the top half anyways.  I have 3 FN's and adore them. I also have Martin's (you might want to look into those, keep an eye out for used, powdercoated ones, people sell them all the time). Martins are awesome, baby sized spacing, lots of room, and when you don't need it, you can break it down and store it easily  I use the green based small SP cages for wee babies (but not for long) or a single adult, but don't like to. I have modified by green based SP cages...I don't like Super-pet "pee-river" shelves at all, so I took them out and added another floor.

Its easy to get some wire flooring, cut out the door way for a ramp, and then cover it carefully with stick-down lino tile. Voila, MORE useable space


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

KavidsRodentRescue said:


> Third cage is our Super Pet "My First Home Rat Cage" (USD $70), currently home to 3 baby rats around 2 1/2 months old. Decent design, love the large base tub which keeps rogue poops in the cage, not on my floor. I reinforced it with zip-ties just for a little extra sturdiness and peace of mind. Levels are a little difficult to move, but all similar cages have the same issue. Really like the food bowl holes built into the levels. All in all great cage for the money!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have both of these, I would definately agree that the superpet is much better, but the shevles make it kinda hard to clean, I find. I actually found it on the side of the road in the ghetto, along with two bird cages and another ratty cage - SCORE! lol

It was a lifesaver, too. Cause the cage we had purchased had GIANT bar spacing and our girls are tiny - that was about 6 mnths ago and they still squeeze through the original cage!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow lucky find! haha
And lilspaz that's actually an awesome idea lol. I despise the levels they are exactly like pee rivers xD
My 2 adult boys wont be in that cage much longer. Only a month till the holidays, and they get their martin.
But I will need a spot for my Mama rats babies when they start walking around so I'll be modifying the superpet cage.


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine had no levels when I found it so I just made my own


----------



## KavidsRodentRescue (Nov 2, 2009)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> I see Garden State on your shelf! Best movie.


Wow nice eye! Best movie ever!


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

KavidsRodentRescue said:


> AvaAdoreSmashing said:
> 
> 
> > I see Garden State on your shelf! Best movie.
> ...


I think it sucks.
But two against one means I lose.
Haha


----------

